# AMD - Final Config



## impetus (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi guys, 
----------------------------
a) I am on the brink of buying a new PC. Here are 2 configurations offered:

1. AMD Athlon 64 3000+ (Rs 8800) (939 skt)
2. MSI K8N SLI (Rs. 14000) (Non deluxe version)

OR

1. AMD Athlon 64 3500+ (Rs. 16000) (939 skt)
2. Asus A8V Deluxe (Rs. 9000)

Please suggest one of the two configs.
----------------------
b) Also, for the power supply, here are the options:

1. Powersafe 400W
2. Microtek 325W
--------------------------
c) Are form factors for cabinets "ATX" and "Tower" one and the same?

Thanks


----------



## mamba (Feb 6, 2005)

impetus said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> ----------------------------
> a) I am on the brink of buying a new PC. Here are 2 configurations offered:
> 
> ...



a) 3500+ is gud . go in 4 ASUS a8n-SLI deluxe . this moboz got all u need n more . price round 12k . dont go 4 3000+ if short of cash or somethin , drop down 2 3200+ , no less ( but i dont think so coz aint goin 4 the budget category , so i reckon spending a little more bucks on the proccy vont do no harm ) . 3200+ can b overclocked 2 a higher extent than 3000+ ( me thinks this is due 2 some 10x mutiplier in 3200+ n above , would check it up n let u no )

b) spending so much on the mobo-proccy combo n goin 4 such psuz , dont  think . if ur lookin at an SLI set-up in the future , would definately require a meaty psu . go in 4 an ANTEC or VIP , 400W n above . generic psuz have a higher loss ratio n a 500W generic 1 may be less efficient than an ANTEC 400 or for that matter 350 . the 'Wattage Myth' is same as the 'Megahertz Myth' , if u understand vot i mean.

c) dunno ,  but logic sayz a TOWER must be compliant 2 ATX standard . no 1 would call microATX or Small Factor PC cabinet a " TOWER "      
 jokes apart , dont have an idea on this front . m personally thinkin bout goin 4 a SuperLanBoy (cabinet)frm antec


----------



## impetus (Feb 6, 2005)

Well, the VIP series of cabinets come fitted with powersafe SMPSs, FYI.


----------



## svk (Feb 7, 2005)

go 4 second configuration.


----------



## quad master (Feb 7, 2005)

I too recommend

*ASUS A8N Sli Delux*

*www.asus.com/products/mb/socket939/a8nsli-d/a8nsli-d_l.jpg

More info:- *www.asus.com/prog/spec.asp?m=A8N-SLI Deluxe&langs=01
Rs 12000 approx

*AMD Athlon 64 3500+* 

If you are sure that you are using a single PCi-x16 GPU
power supply 400w Power Safe Gold Plated

And if using Double  PCi-x16 GPU in SLi mode
power supply 500w Power Safe Gold Plated

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I also wanted to ask if the AMD Athlon 64 4000+ and AMD Athlon 64FX-55
Socket 939 processors are available here if yes, what is the cost

What is the FSB of these Socket 939 processors.
Because for the AMD Athlon 64 4000+ it says it has 2GHz FSB 

Here:- *techreport.pricegrabber.com/search_getprod.php/masterid=4605952/

I am literally not believing it. I have just started thinking about AMD and dont know much about it.As intel has a max 1066Mhz for i925 XE

Also what is the FSB of AMD Athlon 64FX-55
Where can i find a list of all Socket 939 64 & 64FX processors with details.


----------



## Aparajith (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi dudes!!!!!

Am planning to go in for an upgrade for the processor,motherboard,RAM and Graphics card. I am thinking of getting the AMD Athlon64 3200+ based on the 939-pin package. By the way what is the difference between the 754-pin and 939-pin package.I use my system basically for lots of A/V encoding, 3d Rendering and animation , games.Which is the best ? For the Graphics card ,am thinking about the ATI Radeon X600 series [ the one that fits into my budget ]. But am confused about the motherboards.My choices are as follows : 

	MSI - K8N Neo4 Platinum 

	MSI K8N Diamond 

	Gigabyte - GA-K8NXP-9

	Gigabyte - GA-K8N Ultra-9

	Asus - ASUS A8V-E Deluxe

 1 . I do not want an SLI board , but need PCIe for sure and something based on the nForce4 Ultra chipset. Hope these belong to that cadre.

 2 . Do these Mboards support DDR2 ? 

 3. Which is the best board of the above ? Any other suggestions are openly invited.

 4 . Can someone suggest me a price range for the above config ?


----------



## mamba (Feb 7, 2005)

impetus said:
			
		

> Well, the VIP series of cabinets come fitted with powersafe SMPSs, FYI.



FYI , waz answerin vot u asked , bro . i suggest antec , but digit also included a VIP psu , so i mentioned it ( never buyin it personally )


----------



## quad master (Feb 8, 2005)

@Aparajith

I will like to tell you that if you want a Processor for A/V Encoding
3D Rendering and Animation.

Intel P4 540/530 [3.2/3.1Ghz] are good in these Check according to 
Digit Feb 2005 Mobo and Processor Test.

But i too now personally love AMD 
But if you want anAMD only go for AMD Athlon 64 3500+ instead of 3200+
Socket 939.

Motherboard i know very less about AMD Mobos 
But the best i know is a ASUS A8N-SLi Delux - S939 

I know that you dont want a SLi but you can have a single GPU also
on the SLi mobo after a few months if you feel the need of one more 
GPU for your 3D Rendering it might come handy.you have nothing to loose 
after buying this mobo.

I dont know if any AMD Mobo has support for DDR2 Ram's

Go For Corsair[if available]\Transcend\KingstonDDR 400  
but not a Hynix i hate Hynix 

Power Supply Power Safe Gold Plated 400W.


----------



## indro (Feb 9, 2005)

FYI ,  AMD 64 bitness although has all the good sides , but unfortunately if it has to support DDR2 it needs to increase the pin counts in their chips , and hence giving birth to a new socket ...  I think AMD is working on a socket 1200 pin + also somewhere in their Fabs , The memory controller is inbuilt , remember guys ?


----------



## magnet (Feb 9, 2005)

ohh..i asked in 1 topic whjether amd supports ddr2 ...i guess i got the answer here..................btw whts wrong with hynix??????@quad...

also i bought amd athlon xp processer 2600+........on motherboard  pin count written is  socket 454/474 something lik that.........

it means  my  proc has  that much pin only???
also how much  does 939 pin process/mobo cost?? and wht diff it makes???


----------



## quad master (Feb 9, 2005)

I do feel that Hynix is not for High End machines.[My opinion]
If you are spending so much on a good Rig why not 200to300 more on a 
Quality Ram Module.

Kingston/Transcend/Corsair are Quality Rams and they are for Top Line Rigs.

Hynix is a for average pc users normally most of the people take a 
very expensive PC and put Hynix Rams i dont know why when you
are spending so much on the System why not on the Ram.

ASUS A8N-SLi Socket 939 Mobo - Rs12,990
Contact :- ASUSTek Computer Inc
Tring Tring:- 022-56290785/87
Email:- info@asus.com.tw
Web:- www.asus.com

Dont Know about the Processor cost but if you are a in Mumbai
Check the rates at Lamington Road they will give you the best rates
also check in multiple shops.

Also you can get some AMD Rates in this months Digit Feb 2005


----------



## magnet (Feb 10, 2005)

my amd co proc contains 453 pins.can i go for
ASUS A8N-SLi Socket 939 Mobo 
???


----------



## mamba (Feb 10, 2005)

magnet said:
			
		

> my amd co proc contains 453 pins.can i go for
> ASUS A8N-SLi Socket 939 Mobo
> ???


NO
gotta have a 939 pin socket , ie vot 939 stands 4


----------



## mamba (Feb 10, 2005)

Aparajith said:
			
		

> Hi dudes!!!!!
> 
> Am planning to go in for an upgrade for the processor,motherboard,RAM and Graphics card. I am thinking of getting the AMD Athlon64 3200+ based on the 939-pin package. By the way what is the difference between the 754-pin and 939-pin package.I use my system basically for lots of A/V encoding, 3d Rendering and animation , games.Which is the best ? For the Graphics card ,am thinking about the ATI Radeon X600 series [ the one that fits into my budget ]. But am confused about the motherboards.My choices are as follows :
> 
> ...



4 the diif in 939 n 754 , chek out my post in *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14010 . also the 754z will be phased out by Q4'05 . 4 more details on wots new n wotz old , chek this out *anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=2303

n as i said in *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14095 , therez no FSB in amd 64z

754 doesnt support Dual - Channel memory 

neither 939 or 754 supportz DDR2 , n in the near future , dont expect them 2

go in 4 asus a8n-SLI dx , its the best performer of the lot n u can add another gfx card , if u want , if u dont , still workz fine

DONT GO 4 x600 xt , votever u do . go in 4 a 6600gt , got double the performance , that 2 at round 12.5K


----------



## Aparajith (Feb 10, 2005)

So based on your suggestions may I go ahead with the following config : 

Processor : AMD Athlon 64 3000+ [ 939 - pin ]

Motherboard : MSI K8N Neo4 Diamond

RAM : CORSAIR 512MB 400MHz [ 256 * 2 ]

Graphics card : GeForce 6600 or an ATI Radeon X700

By the way if I get the SLI - board there will be two slots for the PCIe graphics card right ? - so I can populate one slot with a graphics card and another slot with some other PCIe card other than a graphics card ?


Thank you ,

Aparajith .S


----------



## hunttherock (Feb 10, 2005)

there isnt any other PCIe card available as of now, + the 2nd slot is made for a 2nd gfx card so you can link the 2 cards and use them


----------



## mamba (Feb 11, 2005)

Aparajith said:
			
		

> So based on your suggestions may I go ahead with the following config :
> 
> Processor : AMD Athlon 64 3000+ [ 939 - pin ]
> 
> ...



go4 a 3200+ or the 3500+ , they r more over clockable , n more performance 4 the buck

dont buy the MSI 1 . it doesnt have ne 1x PCI-e slots . go 4 asus a8n-SLI dx coz its bout 2.5-3k cheaper , gives better performance     n  has 2 additional 1x pci-e slots

u can use the extra 16x pci-e slot 4 a 1x card

as u would b usin ur rig 4 a/v encoding n 3d renderin , go in 4 1gb RAM(512*2) . corsairz gud nough

dunk the x700 , n go with the 6600gt


----------



## impetus (Feb 12, 2005)

Is the price quoted (12990 Rs) for Asus a8n sli dlx exclusive of taxes?


----------

